# Price to have someone print transfers for me.



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

We are about to get into sublimation for my husbands art work. I would like to know what I should expect to pay for an 8x 10 transfer that I would then heat press onto tile.

I am in western Wyoming and wondering also if anyone is close to our location.


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

Depending on the quantity that people order, I usually print sublimation prints for about $10-15 each. And if they aren't local, its about $10 to ship. Hope that helps.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sublimation Transfers


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Royster.

Just what I was looking for. I am going to contract out the transfers right now and spend more money upfront on my heat press.

By the way. I may live here in Wyoming but B.C. is home.


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll print 8 x 10 for $4 each cut to size, or $3 each on a roll and shipped in a tube


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I do them for .50 each .We can ship tomorrow.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

A range from 0.50 to 15.00.....That makes me dizzy....


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

royster13 said:


> A range from 0.50 to 15.00.....That makes me dizzy....


LOL...me too! And I feel like the jerk that charges too much....hehe. skdave and noblehaus, how do you do it for soooo cheap?!? What kind of ink and paper are you using?? The paper I get costs over $1 a sheet, and then with ink, electricity, artwork, and my labor time...I could never make any $$ selling them for .50 cents to $4.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

royster13 said:


> A range from 0.50 to 15.00.....That makes me dizzy....


If I told you that then you would be selling for .49 
I was born at night but it wasn't last night.


----------



## Philnwife (Oct 7, 2011)

skdave said:


> if i told you that then you would be selling for .49
> i was born at night but it wasn't last night.


lolololololol!!


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

We're in Longmont, CO about an hour south of Cheyenne, WY. We can do the printing too.


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

skdave said:


> If I told you that then you would be selling for .49
> I was born at night but it wasn't last night.


Nah, really not interested in selling for .50 or .49 LOL. Just curious about the quality of prints. The majority of us here are professional printers, and just here to share ideas and collaborate with other professionals in their industry. But its cool, I understand, you don't have to tell. I know other people in this industry who are also very leery about sharing trade "secrets". Best of luck to you.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

iCreate Graphix said:


> Nah, really not interested in selling for .50 or .49 LOL. Just curious about the quality of prints. The majority of us here are professional printers, and just here to share ideas and collaborate with other professionals in their industry. But its cool, I understand, you don't have to tell. I know other people in this industry who are also very leery about sharing trade "secrets". Best of luck to you.


 I will be happy to send you a sample transfer if you will send me a file that you find hard to print. This way you can decide and post your results side by side.
[email protected]
Mark subject as Leery.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Paintersspouse, what town in western Wyoming? I've spent time in Casper, Thermopolis, Tensleep, Kirby, Dubois, Jackson Hole. Just don't see many people on this forum from WY. . My wife is from WY.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Small town south of Jackson


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Roll vs Sheet fed, ink jet vs offset, 720dpi vs 360dpi, U.S. ink vs Asian ink, U.S. paper vs Asian paper. All this affects price, no big secret. If you want to succeed in this business take the time to learn all you can about sublimation printing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sid said:


> Roll vs Sheet fed, ink jet vs offset, 720dpi vs 360dpi, U.S. ink vs Asian ink, U.S. paper vs Asian paper. All this affects price, no big secret. If you want to succeed in this business take the time to learn all you can about sublimation printing.


Good points and as an FYI to the desktop market - 

Being that we started not too long ago in desktop I remember very clearly all the concerns on cost of ink and paper. Once you move to wide format and have competitors vying for your business the cost of ink and paper is not even a a major factor in pricing. Desk top is paying $2,000 for a liter of ink thanks to the cartel price gouging and wide format is paying $75 - 150 a liter thanks to competition. How anyone sees this variance as anything but a monopoly is beyond me. 

Your cost shift from ink to labor, substrates and general wear and tear on your printer.

What someone charges in the wide format range has more to do whether they have printers sitting idle or at capacity. For us it would never make sense to sell transfers for others it makes total sense.


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

skdave said:


> I do them for .50 each .We can ship tomorrow.


I received transfers from Dave very quickly and @ The price he stated. Great deal. They printed great as well. Will order again.

The office staff were great as well.


----------



## trebor4278 (Aug 7, 2012)

why sublimation transfers? what are you applying transfers to ?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

trebor4278 said:


> why sublimation transfers? what are you applying transfers to ?


The forum topic catagory you are in is called "Dye sublimation"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​

*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

